# Donor Egg - Cyprus Miracle IVF? Are they legit?



## JCB2095 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi. Looking for advice on egg donor experience with Cyprus Miracle IVF and Dr Firdevs?
I’m looking for a Chinese donor and they’ve said they have matches and this is pretty hard to come by, but after a google I’ve found some alarming accounts of fraud. Has anyone had experience of this clinic? 








Cyprus IVF Centre - Aka team Miracle


I write as the victim of theft from Cyprus IVF Centre aka Team Miracle formerly Dogus IVF Centre / Umit Inak / Julie Hodson In August 2015 I sent thousands of Euros to the personal account of Umit Inak for IVF treatment at the Cyprus IVF Center. I sent the payment in two installments but was told...




www.complaintsboard.com


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Different clinic, team miracle is the “problem“ clinic, not miracle ivf with dr F, it’s tricky as they used to work together but then split about 3-4 yrs ago and have similar names.


----------



## JCB2095 (Dec 29, 2021)

Stacey10 said:


> Different clinic, team miracle is the “problem“ clinic, not miracle ivf with dr F, it’s tricky as they used to work together but then split about 3-4 yrs ago and have similar names.


Thanks Stacey, in the thread above it mentioned that but also mentioned that Dr F was not recommended too so was concerned.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Well she is a bit more trustworthy than the other lot, you do have to be careful when going to clinics in north cyprus as they’re not regulated like the clinics in the eu are, dyna and crown ivf seem to have some good feedback.


----------



## JCB2095 (Dec 29, 2021)

Stacey10 said:


> Well she is a bit more trustworthy than the other lot, you do have to be careful when going to clinics in north cyprus as they’re not regulated like the clinics in the eu are, dyna and crown ivf seem to have some good feedback.


Thank you. I wasn’t aware if the regulation gap.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, here are legal aspects as to IVF in North Cyprus. I agree with Stacey10, I would consider only Dunya if North Cyprus were on my list.


----------



## BabyWanted! (Sep 6, 2019)

miamiamo said:


> Hi, here are legal aspects as to IVF in North Cyprus. I agree with Stacey10, I would consider only Dunya if North Cyprus were on my list.


I went to Dunya IVF in North Cyprus, they come highly recommended! They treated us like family and the procedure went smoothly. I was amazed with their facilities too, you can have a walk through in their website. Sorry I can't vouch for the other clinics.


----------

